# trade idea houston/minn



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Houston trades: PF Maurice Taylor (11.5 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 1.4 apg in 27.8 minutes)
SF Clarence Weatherspoon	(5.0 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 0.6 apg in 16.7 minutes)
SG Reece Gaines	(1.8 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 9.6 minutes)
Houston receives: PF Kevin Garnett	(24.2 ppg, 13.9 rpg, 5.0 apg in 39.4 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +5.9 ppg, +3.9 rpg, and +1.9 apg.

Minnesota trades: PF Kevin Garnett	(24.2 ppg, 13.9 rpg, 5.0 apg in 39.4 minutes)
Minnesota receives: PF Maurice Taylor	(11.5 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 1.4 apg in 75 games)
SF Clarence Weatherspoon	(5.0 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 0.6 apg in 52 games)
SG Reece Gaines	(1.8 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 38 games)
Change in team outlook: -5.9 ppg, -3.9 rpg, and -1.9 apg.

TRADE ACCEPTED

Minnesota finally gets that frontcourt depth they have been lacking. Mo-T pretty much replaces KG, and Spoon is still a beast down low. Add to that, the TWolves get an up and coming AllStar to replace Sprewell in the future. 
The Rockets get KG, which is a little bit of an upgrade over Mo-T. 
Rockets:
Yao
KG
JJackson
McGrady
Ward

Wolves: 
Johnson
Taylor
Sprewell
Gaines
Cassell


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Yeah, that'll happen.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

What are you smoking HeinzGuderian?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

What's the unstated purpose of this thread?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I call for an automatic ban for anyone who thinks they're being cute by making threads like this.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> I call for an automatic ban for anyone who thinks they're being cute by making threads like this.


I concur.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

I three.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

yeah il agree with that aswell... i really dont know why you would even bother posting up soemthing like this


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

hmm..... this actually seems like a fair trade. they get kg of course. as for us, mauarice taylor plays powerfoward, waetherspoon is a monster on the boards, and reece gaines has shown he is a good young stud...NOT!!!!! this is unreal, and by far the worst trade ive heard of in my LIFE!!. this guy is actually serious????? everyonce in a while you get a guy who just puts it up, but this crackhead actually put time into this. wat a dumb ***



Please don't mask curse, thanks. - Koko


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Minnesota finally gets that frontcourt depth they have been lacking. Mo-T pretty much replaces KG, and Spoon is still a beast down low. Add to that, the TWolves get an up and coming AllStar to replace Sprewell in the future.
> The Rockets get KG, which is a little bit of an upgrade over Mo-T.


in the words of the principal from billy madison, "what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul."


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

can u say crackhead?


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: trade idea houston/minn*



> Originally posted by <b>kaniffmn</b>!
> 
> 
> in the words of the principal from billy madison, "what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul."


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)




----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

I like it, apart from the fact that it would be the WORST trade EVER.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>garnett</b>!
> I like it, apart from the fact that it would be the WORST trade EVER.


but you still like it right?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Yo Koko. Why do you edit out somebody swearing, yet let this ****ty thread go on. Get a brain dude.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> Yo Koko. Why do you edit out somebody swearing, yet let this ****ty thread go on. Get a brain dude.





Read the rules my friend and tell me where it is against the rules to propose bogus trades..............See I have a brain, why don't you use yours?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

It's probably against the rules to tell somebody to use their brain. That was very insulting. You'd expect more class than that from a Mod, guess not though.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> It's probably against the rules to tell somebody to use their brain. That was very insulting. You'd expect more class than that from a Mod, guess not though.





If you never would have said "Get a brain dude", then none of this would have been said. You started this "dude", so let's please end it because it's a waste of time. 



This thread shouldn't be closed because of a blatantly bad trade proposal, because it's not against the rules, simple as that.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> It's probably against the rules to tell somebody to use their brain. That was very insulting. You'd expect more class than that from a Mod, guess not though.


Follow _that_ logic, Koko..


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Follow _that_ logic, Koko..





Yeah, we don't want anybody using their brain around here.....


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

No, we don't want Mods insulting people. It doesn't matter if I started that, you're supposed to be better than that Koko.

btw, the first sentance on the rules page, "We expect that all members of BasketballBoards.net will behave in a way that's conducive to intelligent, responsible, and respectful discussion." In what way is this discussion intelligent in any way? It's not. So really, I think this should be locked. The first time I said it it was just because it was a stupid thread, but it looks to me as if it's in the rules after all.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

If you wanted an intelligent thread then why did you come in here and tell me to get a brain? Was that really necessary? Coming in and dishing off insults certainly isn't going to make a thread more intelligent.




If you don't like the thread, don't post in it. Quite simple, isn't it?


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> If you wanted an intelligent thread then why did you come in here and tell me to get a brain? Was that really necessary? Coming in and dishing off insults certainly isn't going to make a thread more intelligent.
> 
> 
> ...


Good Point. 

I've seen worse threads than this one.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

no but seriously......this is by far the worst serious trade proposal ever, and i mean ever in the world.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> If you wanted an intelligent thread then why did you come in here and tell me to get a brain? Was that really necessary? Coming in and dishing off insults certainly isn't going to make a thread more intelligent.
> 
> 
> ...


What, is this Koko dodging the fact that it is against the rules to make a stupid thread like this?

btw, don't mind me, I'm just bored.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> 
> What, is this Koko dodging the fact that it is against the rules to make a stupid thread like this?
> 
> btw, don't mind me, I'm just bored.




It's not against the rules to make bogus trade proposals. You can view the rules from your own perspective, but that's not how it has worked in my experience here at BBB.net. I don't see the great Mods/Admins shutting down threads because it is a ridiculous trade offer, so I'm not bound to do it either.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=117458&forumid=2
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=116746&forumid=2
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=116305&forumid=2
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=116008&forumid=2
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=115883&forumid=2


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=117458&forumid=2
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=116746&forumid=2
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=116305&forumid=2
> ...





.....and.........





Mack Ten is a poster notorious for baiting Lakers/Kobe fans, so those threads were shut down. The starter of this thread has no reputation for stuff like this, so there is no reason to think this thread was made to bait other posters. I applaud you for trying, but it still doesn't work.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

im not into this conversation too much but i have a question. although he is baiting lakers fans/kobe fans, can you really ban him or whatever because he wears his thoughts on his sleeve? banning him because he is expressing his thoughts????
if you do say yes. I do beleieve he is trying to get us twolves fans p*****oops i mean mad
just wondering


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> im not into this conversation too much but i have a question. although he is baiting lakers fans/kobe fans, can you really ban him or whatever because he wears his thoughts on his sleeve? banning him because he is expressing his thoughts????
> if you do say yes. I do beleieve he is trying to get us twolves fans p*****oops i mean mad
> just wondering




I personally can't ban anybody myself, so if you personally want a guy banned, go to an Admin and make a complaint. 



Mack Ten is allowed to express his thoughts as long as he doesn't cross the line, and the same goes for everybody here.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

fair enough.

But seriusly koko, this is passed the line with this trade. How would u feel if it was duncan?!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> fair enough.
> 
> But seriusly koko, this is passed the line with this trade. How would u feel if it was duncan?!





"The line" is the rules. Coming up with some bogus trade doesn't directly break the rules. If the guy starts doing this all over the board, then it's time to do something about it.



If it was Duncan, I wouldn't care. The guy obviously knew that this proposal was BS, so there's no need to feel insecure about Garnett, because he's one of the best players the league has ever seen.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

The first sentance on the rules page, "We expect that all members of BasketballBoards.net will behave in a way that's conducive to intelligent, responsible, and respectful discussion." So again, tell me how this thread is in ANY way conducive to intelligent discussion. It's not. And if it's not, it's against the rules. No?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> The first sentance on the rules page, "We expect that all members of BasketballBoards.net will behave in a way that's conducive to intelligent, responsible, and respectful discussion." So again, tell me how this thread is in ANY way conducive to intelligent discussion. It's not. And if it's not, it's against the rules. No?


Since you've been enlightened to rules, follow this one for future reference: Harassment occurs when a member insults, attacks, and/or denigrates another member at any time. For instance, the use of terms such as "idiot," "moron," "stupid," and like terms constitutes harassment. Harassment not only includes individuals but also can apply to insults against teams, players, and groups of BasketballBoards.net members. Repeated critical and sharply negative posts toward a team forum, team forum members, and/or a team's fan base as a whole can also constitute harassment.


You've done this plenty of times to me alone, so since you study the rules all day, don't overlook this one.



The rule you are citing has nothing to do with threads being closed down. Nothing. The first rule has to do with individual posters in general, not the specific threads that the poster has made. So, I'm not sure where you are going with all of this, but there is still no rule that says off the wall trade rumors call for a closing of a thread. Plus, it's not for you to worry about anyway, so I'll leave it at that. If another mod wants to come in here and close this thread, they can. As for me, I'm not closing it down no matter how you interpret the rules.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

koko, check that. he is the best player, not one of the best. LOL just playing


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> The rule you are citing has nothing to do with threads being closed down. Nothing. The first rule has to do with individual posters in general, not the specific threads that the poster has made. So, I'm not sure where you are going with all of this, but there is still no rule that says off the wall trade rumors call for a closing of a thread. Plus, it's not for you to worry about anyway, so I'll leave it at that. If another mod wants to come in here and close this thread, they can. As for me, I'm not closing it down no matter how you interpret the rules.


OK, so then just delete his post, as his individual post is against the rules. To do that, I'm guessing you'll have to delete the whole thread. The rules say what he did was wrong. It doesn't say what the punishment is for it, but a Mod encouraging those actions doesn't sound like a fitting punishment to me.

stupid idiot moron-head. jk


----------

